# Happy Birthday Denhaunt



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

have a spooktacular birthday


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Denhaunt!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

happy bday :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you.
Happy birthday to you.
Happy Birthday to youhoo.
Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Bday Denhaunt!!! And many more!!!!! :>


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you have a happy one!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day, D-Haunt!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Denhaunt!!!!!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hapyy Birthday!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hippy Bathday!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

!!!!!! Happy Birthday !!!!!!


----------

